# Dead Whale Gets Stuck in Cruise Ship Bow



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Fortunately this is quite a rare occurrence...



> VANCOUVER, British Columbia — A cruise ship arrived at the Port of Vancouver with a dead whale lodged in its bow.
> 
> The Princess Cruise Lines' Sapphire Princess was docked at the Canada Place terminal Saturday with the whale stuck to its front. It wasn't immediately known when it arrived or when the collision occurred.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,534853,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Whale wedged on cruise ship bow (BBC News)*

A rare whale is discovered wedged on to the bow of a cruise ship when it docked in the Canadian city of Vancouver.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

This reminds me of the old sea-story about the pilot boarding an arriving ship, who says to the captain, "don't you think you ought to take the cover off the anchor?" The captain replies that his anchors don't have covers. He orders the mate to look over the side of the bow, and he finds a sail draped over the anchor!

Hitting a whale is a rare, but by no meas unknown, occurrence. It once happened to a ship I was on. The trouble with the new ships is that they all have bulbous bows. As a result, whenever a ship hits a whale nowadays they can't get rid of the evidence.


----------



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

*Whale on bow of cruise ship*

The Sapphire Princess arrives in port with a dead whale on it's bow. 
Cheers
Dick

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...e_Princess_As_It_Arrived_In_Vancouver,_Canada


----------

